# Splitting rhizomes



## TK1 (11/8/16)

Hi,

New to growing hops, and getting back into brewing after an enforced hiatus due to a house move. I've got a bit more land now, so keen to get a decent hop plantation going.

One question I have is how much growth is typical of rhizomes each year? I see the sales and trades on here, and would like to contribute as well as expand my collection. Also, there's no point buying half a dozen of one variety if one or two in the first year will turn into ten plants the next (happy to start small).

So just curious if a typical 10-20cm rhizome will grow enough (assuming good growing conditions) to be split the following year, and from then on? What do you do to expand your crop or share excess?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (13/8/16)

TK1,

Typically, you'll take rhizomes from a plant every 3rd year if you are growing plants to produce hops for brewing.

Growth is dependent on variety, conditions, soil, water, ph level of soil...so many variables.

Some people get very few hop flowers the first year and growth of only 3-4 meters, to some who saw their first year crop grow beyond 5m and produce over 2kg of flowers per plant on average.

Don't expect anything the first year, if you get flowers, it's a bonus. The first year is about root development.

Can you split a plant after the first year? Yes, but you'll be setting it back from producing hops to brew with. They are hearty weeds but can also be fickle.

I hope this helps.

Cheers,
BB


----------

